# cory or oto



## 83turboranger (Jan 18, 2005)

Hey, I have a very small tank, but I want a catfish anyway to help clean. I'm thinking of a pygmy cory cause I've been told it won't get any bigger than my neons or an oto catfish. I was told the pygmy eats extra food on the bottom and the oto eats algea. Is this true. I'm looking for something to help w/ my algae problem. Would the oto be best? I've also hear that my algea could be from too much nutrients so i thought that the pygmy might help. Please help me out. Thanks.


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

There is not enough room in a 2 gal tank for 3 neons and 3 corys. I would suggest you upgrade to a 5.5 gal tank for that. Both otos and corys need to be in groups and there is no way otos will survive long in that small a tank.


----------



## 83turboranger (Jan 18, 2005)

not three, I just want one


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

They need to be kept in groups. And that isn't possible in such a small tank. Otos should be kept in 20 gallon tanks or larger.


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Agree, but IMO they should be kept in groups of 6 or more.


----------



## eddiefebuary (Mar 9, 2005)

I can't have a single Cory :?:


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

noup, they are schooling fish


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

cory's are very social... I'd say if you have 40 bucks... go down and buy yourself a 10 gallon tank... you'll have SOOOO many more options than the 2 gallon which shouldn't even have the neons in it. The reason you have algae is either
1. your tank is sparingly cleaned
2. you run the lights for too long
3. your not performing your weekly water changes
4. you are over feeding
5. Sunlight is hitting the tank

your 2 gallon should only house a betta... thats it. Sorry to put a damper on your situation, but its for your long term success.


----------

